

Why I connected my Coffee Machine to the internet - adambutler
https://medium.com/@adambutler/why-i-connected-my-coffee-machine-to-the-internet-bd0c1546c03c

======
gingerlime
I used a Marmitek X10 for the exact same purpose. I can SSH from my phone to a
small linux box running on an old eee PC, which switches the coffee machine on
or off. I used a dedicated public-key for on or off, so I can do so with a
single click from my Android phone without having to login or run any further
command.

Works a treat! So many times I'm on my way back home and want to make sure the
machine is ready and warmed-up.

